# Libreoffice: acentuación imposible [resuelto]

## duryodhana

Tengo el problema del título. No puedo acentuar los vocales en libreoffice cada vez que trato de escribir en español o en catalán. ¿Hay alguna solución?

Gracias de antemano.

Libreoffice-3.3.2, KDE-4.6.3Last edited by duryodhana on Sat May 14, 2011 10:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcmaster

¿Te funcionan bien los acentos en las demás aplicaciones?

----------

## lexming

Puedes comprobar varias cosas que pueden afectar a la localización de LibreOffice:

1. La variable LINGUAS en /etc/make.conf. Debería contener "es" o "ca".

2. La salida del comando locale. Donde verás como están definidas LANG y los LC_*

3. La definición del keymap de tu teclado en /etc/conf.d/keymaps. Donde tendría que haber algo como keymap="es".

----------

## duryodhana

Gràcies a tots. El meu problema està resolt.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Gràcies a tots. El meu problema està resolt.

 

Creeme que no tengo nada contra el catalán ¡Ojala! lo hablara, pero si empiezas en español (castellano) no estaria mal que terminaras en la misma lengua, a fin de cuentas usandola has resuelto tu problema.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Gràcies a tots. El meu problema està resolt. 
> 
> Creeme que no tengo nada contra el catalán ¡Ojala! lo hablara, pero si empiezas en español (castellano) no estaria mal que terminaras en la misma lengua, a fin de cuentas usandola has resuelto tu problema.

 

Más allá de la lengua que uses, ¿Que resolvió el problema exactamente? Es importante para los demás usuarios del foro.

----------

## duryodhana

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

>  *esteban_conde wrote:*    *Quote:*   Gràcies a tots. El meu problema està resolt. 
> 
> Creeme que no tengo nada contra el catalán ¡Ojala! lo hablara, pero si empiezas en español (castellano) no estaria mal que terminaras en la misma lengua, a fin de cuentas usandola has resuelto tu problema. 
> 
> Más allá de la lengua que uses, ¿Que resolvió el problema exactamente? Es importante para los demás usuarios del foro.

 

Poniendo keymap="es" en /etc/conf.d/keymaps se resolvió el problema.

----------

